# Replacement irons for Stanley 71 1/2 router plane?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it possible to buy replacement irons for an old Stanley 71 1/2 router plane (like the ones shown below)?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The Veritas irons may fit it.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,41182&p=52609

Some guys make their own. You can grind an allan wrench in a pinch.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I think Loren is correct, the Veritas irons are said to fit the old Stanley router planes. They are nice because you can detach the bottom of the blade to make sharpening easier.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would second Loren on the source. You might be able to find on ebay if you looked for a while, but why bother. If you want production quality buy LV. Something quick and cheap, make em.


----------



## Rev_John (Oct 3, 2007)

I have purchased and used the Veritas irons in mine. They work great.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought a replacement for my 71 1/2 and I'm certain it wasn't Veritas. For the life of me, I can't remember where I got it. I'll try to remember but suffice it to say, there are modern ones out there. There's some freelance guy that just makes blades. Maybe someone here knows who I'm talking about. I know he makes them.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I know this is old, I too need a replacement iron or two for my #71 I scored with a few other old power tools. It's also missing the throat plate and bar.


----------

